

A Brief Introduction to Personal Genome Analysis - markhelo
http://www.skillshare.com/A-Brief-Introduction-to-Personal-Genome-Analysis/301018813/1013458399/

======
gourneau
I will be there.

Also, if you are a Python person interested in this type of work, we are
hiring at Ion Torrent email me at josh@gourneau.com if you are interested.

------
lglide
Looking forward to the event.

------
olh
Where can I find documentation to learn about this?

------
monstrado
This looks awesome, Wish I could make the event!

------
burkeen
I wish I could be there!

------
htecco
Will be there!

